# Worthwhile Read on Rural Ministry



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 11, 2014)

Highly recommend reading this article concerning the work of rural ministry in our day.

The Plow Boy & Delivery Boy | Reflections from the Field


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 11, 2014)

I've pastored in rural areas before. This article is right on the money. 

Thanks for sharing it. I'm sending it to several friends. 

Grace to you.


----------

